# Wanted -- Pics of orca with Ksyrium ES wheels



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have some pics of a silver/black orca with Ksyrium ES wheels ('06 with black spokes and red hubs).......Kinda dumb but I'm thinking buying some and want to see what they look like!
Thanks


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Opal w/ES*

see my screen photo, I have the opal with ES


----------

